
IOS Web traffic share surpasses Mac OS for first time ever - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/10/ios-web-traffic-share-surpasses-mac-os-for-first-time-ever/
======
casca
Results from research "conducted by leading ad network Chitika".

I'm not convinced that this result is true in the boolean sense of the word.

